# ULA HOPTOBERFEST PICNIC



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

Check it out DFW.......whos going..........


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

Is anyone allowed to hop or do you have to be a ULA member. For king of the streets in DFW, you have to be a ULA member???? whats up with that.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Sep 30 2004, 06:11 AM
> *Is anyone allowed to hop or do you have to be a ULA member.  For king of the streets in DFW, you have to be a ULA member???? whats up with that.
> [snapback]2257159[/snapback]​*


I THINK ANYBODY IS ALLOWED TO HOP , BUT IN ORDER TO COMPETE FOR THE "KING OF THE STREET " BELT YOU DO HAVE TO BE A U.L.A. MEMBER !


----------



## gamezg (Sep 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Sep 30 2004, 12:48 PM
> *I THINK ANYBODY IS ALLOWED TO HOP , BUT IN ORDER TO COMPETE FOR THE  "KING OF THE STREET " BELT YOU DO HAVE TO BE A U.L.A. MEMBER !
> [snapback]2257775[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

can some one please explain to me why? that does not make sense. If someone is to hop for king of the streets, what does it matter if your a member of a club or not?


----------



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Sep 30 2004, 08:58 PM
> *can some one please explain to me why? that does not make sense.  If someone is to hop for king of the streets, what does it matter if your a member of a club or not?
> [snapback]2258952[/snapback]​*



The next ULA meeting will be on Wednesday Oct. 6th at 8:00pm in Dallas. 

You are invited to come out and express your view's about the STREET KING BELT if you wish.

Everyone is welcome to come. (car clubs, individuals, business owners etc.)


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

Unfortunatly I can't make it, my schedule does not allow me to attend. I did attend once over a year ago, and since then I have not been able too. I would appreciate if you would answer my questions though.


----------



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Sep 30 2004, 08:58 PM
> *can some one please explain to me why? that does not make sense.  If someone is to hop for king of the streets, what does it matter if your a member of a club or not?[snapback]2258952[/snapback]​*



OK,
The answer to your question:
You do NOT have to be a member of a car club. You can be a shop owner, business owner or a non-affiliated individual, etc. as long as you have representation at the meeting's - wether it's you or a individual that represents you or your car you are intitled to a shot at the belt.


----------



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)

*FLAGPOLE HILL PARK ***DALLAS,TEXAS****


----------



## Big Chri$ (Apr 3, 2003)

[attachmentid=45408]
[attachmentid=45410]
WILL BE THERE


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Chri$_@Oct 2 2004, 05:45 AM
> *[attachmentid=45408]
> [attachmentid=45410]
> WILL BE THERE
> [snapback]2261650[/snapback]​*


sup big chis, the gp was lookin good in tyler at the show. who all won at that show?


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

who is all bringin something to hop???


----------



## Big Chri$ (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Oct 2 2004, 01:06 PM
> *sup big chis, the gp was lookin good in tyler at the show. who all won at that show?
> [snapback]2262271[/snapback]​*


tnanx bro, we had about 9 cars there and all won but one i think


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Chri$_@Oct 3 2004, 09:31 PM
> *tnanx bro, we had about 9 cars there and all won but one i think
> [snapback]2264724[/snapback]​*


yea i was talkin to u for a bit, im the one that won the dubs, but i had taken a shit load of pics but somehow my pic got deleted when my batteries fell out.


----------



## BIG TEX (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Sep 30 2004, 12:48 PM
> *I THINK ANYBODY IS ALLOWED TO HOP , BUT IN ORDER TO COMPETE FOR THE  "KING OF THE STREET " BELT YOU DO HAVE TO BE A U.L.A. MEMBER !
> [snapback]2257775[/snapback]​*





> _Originally posted by gamezg_@Sep 30 2004, 02:42 PM
> *:thumbsup:
> [snapback]2258031[/snapback]​*


Is Dallas Lowriders gonna hop at this picnic?


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

so who's all bringing a hopper? i wanna what kind of competition i have :0 , thats if i have the hydros in there by then.


----------



## BIG TEX (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Oct 6 2004, 06:35 PM
> *so who's all bringing a hopper? i wanna what kind of competition i have :0 , thats if i have the hydros in there by then.
> [snapback]2272841[/snapback]​*


INDIVIDUALS will be representin' in Dallas??? :0 :0 :0 

I didn't know you guys had a chapter in D-Town!


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG TEX_@Oct 7 2004, 03:59 PM
> *INDIVIDUALS will be representin' in Dallas??? :0  :0  :0
> 
> I didn't know you guys had a chapter in D-Town!
> [snapback]2275342[/snapback]​*


yea been here for like 2 years, just been on the low key for now, the pres. had a 2 dr. caddy when it first started and it was featured in street customs, the he wrecked it, now he's got another 2dr, and its hot! he's also got a 96 caddy too, but we wont come out showing & riding 'til next year. but trust me it will be worth tha wait! :0


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Oct 2 2004, 01:06 PM
> *who is all bringin something to hop???
> [snapback]2262272[/snapback]​*



:biggrin:


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Oct 8 2004, 11:45 AM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2277473[/snapback]​*


tha duece? :0


----------



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)

REPRESENT!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Oct 9 2004, 08:56 AM
> *REPRESENT!
> [snapback]2279592[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)

***Flagpole Hill Park - Dallas, Texas***


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

CONGRATS. GOING OUT TO FAVIAN AND ALL OF THE "ROLLERZ ONLY" CREW FOR BRINGING BACK THE TITLE "LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR" BACK TO DALLAS ! :thumbsup:


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

*<a href=\'mailto:[email protected]\'>[email protected]</a>Techniques Dallas will be there Sunday I hope we have sunshine this year*


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*.................................................................We'll Be There.......................................................................*


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN (Jun 12, 2002)

Rumor has it that Oklahoma is coming down to rep


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

I'LL BE THERE TOMORROW, WE RIDING OUT LATER TODAY AND GONNA HIT DESPERADOS UP TONIGHT. :cheesy:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Oct 17 2004, 06:54 PM
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2305515[/snapback]​*


THE PICNIC WAS BAD ASS THIS YEAR UNTIL THE COPS CAME AND MADE EVERYONE LEAVE :angry:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Oct 17 2004, 08:45 PM
> *THE PICNIC WAS BAD ASS THIS YEAR UNTIL THE COPS CAME AND MADE EVERYONE LEAVE :angry:
> [snapback]2306194[/snapback]​*


_It was BadAss until the MAN showed up Officer Sgt Lee of the Dallas PD made the decision to close us down because we had no security, the only difference between what we did in Easter Sunday and yesterday was we didn’t have Security hired like we did last time by hiring a Dallas PD officer to be present. Using the potter johns as an excuse was uncalled for. I’m going to look into it just for FYI this was a public park and there was no reason to run us off outside taking the car’s off the grass and the liquor that was present. We didn’t need a permit to be in the park and the only permit I’m aware of was for the covered area_


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Oct 18 2004, 11:28 AM
> *It was BadAss until the MAN showed up Officer Sgt Lee of the Dallas PD made the decision to close us down because we had no security, the only difference between what we did in Easter Sunday and yesterday was we didn’t have Security hired like we did last time by hiring a Dallas PD officer to be present. Using the potter johns as an excuse was uncalled for. I’m going to look into it just for FYI this was a public park and there was no reason to run us off outside taking the car’s off the grass and the liquor that was present. We didn’t need a permit to be in the park and the only permit I’m aware of was for the covered area
> [snapback]2307325[/snapback]​*


YEA HE WAS TALKIN BOUT YA'LL DIDENT HAVE ENOUGH PORTA JOHNS AND DIDENT HAVE A PERMIT FOR ALL THESE PPL OR SOME STUPID BULL SHIT LIKE THAT AND HE MENTIONED SOMETHING BOUT ORGANIZED EVENT, CANT REMEMBER.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Oct 1 2004, 06:01 AM
> *The next ULA meeting will be on Wednesday Oct. 6th at 8:00pm in Dallas.
> 
> You are invited to come out and express your view's about the STREET KING BELT if you wish.
> ...


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

WERE DID EVERONE GO AFTER WE GOT THE BOOT? WE WENT TO BUCKER TO SEE IF ANYTHING WAS GOIN ON OVER THERE, WE CHILLED THERE A COUPLE HRS BUT NO ONE SHOWED UP JUST A FEW CARS PASTED BY AND THATS ALL. OH AND NO ONE WON THE BELT RIGHT?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Oct 18 2004, 12:46 PM
> *WERE DID EVERONE GO AFTER WE GOT THE BOOT? WE WENT TO BUCKER TO SEE IF ANYTHING WAS GOIN ON OVER THERE, WE CHILLED THERE A COUPLE HRS BUT NO ONE SHOWED UP JUST A FEW CARS PASTED BY AND THATS ALL. OH AND NO ONE WON THE BELT RIGHT?
> [snapback]2307577[/snapback]​*


It was taken to Kellers Drive In & Jesse from Majestix with his black '62 won the belt. btw, i'll be posting up pics that Brickhouse forwarded to me to post. Props have to go towards a member of Techniques for taking these pics.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

nice pics, i saw that white monte and the green 64 there, sweet rides!

and jesse's black deuce when it was still on da trailer.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

More pics to come later this week. Dropping off my rolls at Wal-Mart tonight.

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Just wanted to let everyone know that after the Picnic alot of the people went to the Keller's parking lot. The Lincoln broke a cylinder when he hopped it pulling into the parking lot. Jesse unloaded the '62 and hopped against LM's newly built '64, the green '64 broke a ball joint on the first lick. Jesse beat the 64 and Jesse Garcia gave up the STREET KING BELT because he could not defend the belt. So Jesse Alaniz is now the new STREET KING!!!! - Mando ~Majestix~


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2004, 02:11 PM
> *Just wanted to let everyone know that after the Picnic alot of the people went to the Keller's parking lot. The Lincoln broke a cylinder when he hopped it pulling into the parking lot. Jesse unloaded the '62 and hopped against L&M's newly built '64, the green '64 broke a ball joint on the first lick. Jesse beat the 64 and Jesse Garcia gave up the STREET KING BELT because he could not defend the belt. So Jesse Alaniz is now the new STREET KING!!!! - Mando ~Majestix~
> [snapback]2307981[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lord of the flies (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2004, 12:49 PM
> *
> [snapback]2307903[/snapback]​*


where u at big chris?no luck with the 64!!!whut up dj latin


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lord of the flies_@Oct 18 2004, 02:59 PM
> *where u at big chris?no luck with the 64!!!whut up dj latin
> [snapback]2308152[/snapback]​*


que onda mosca.


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

*These are some bad ass pix' and Keller's was great after the Dallas PD kicked us out of the park we made the best of a bad thing in the end... Thanks to all the ULA car club's.

TECHNIQUES DALLAS*


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Looks like a good turn out sorry I missed it but it was my sons B-day. looks like Fort Worth had some cars out there I saw Aurelio's M.C., Steven's 62, Marco's Cutlass, and Jesse's Lincoln. Can't wait till the next event.


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

Johnny's 75 Caprice Convertible at the Park

BLVD ACES C.C.


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

Johnny's 75 Caprice Convertible at the Park

BLVD ACES C.C.










Ernest's Caddi

BLVD ACES C.C.


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Oct 18 2004, 04:00 PM
> *These are some bad ass pix' and Keller's was great after the Dallas PD kicked us out of the park we made the best of a bad thing in the end...  Thanks to all the ULA car club's.
> 
> TECHNIQUES DALLAS
> [snapback]2308523[/snapback]​*


 "DALLAS PD"
The reason it was so easy for them to kick everyone out of the park is because we did not have a permit for the amount of people that attended. Yes it is a public park but it's just an excuse they can use to move you out. In order for this not to happen again the ULA will have to apply for a permit to reserve the entire park not just the pavillian. When we (Majestix) host our picnic we pay for security, park permit, permission to park on the lawn, and permission to close-off streets:

Application fee: $25.00
Lease fee: $150.00
Special event fee:$150.00 (5 hours)
Security: $150.00 (1 officer for every 300 people required)

*Dallas Parks & Recreation Dept.
8100 Doran Circle
Dallas, Texas 75238
214.670.8239*


If the ULA will take care of the above this will probably not happen again. The one good thing that came from this is that KELLER'S DRIVE-IN did not have a problem with us coming out there to have the Car Hop.

uffin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

when are ya'll havin a picnic?


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

droptop


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

mc


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

linc


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

62


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

ula picnic

:thumbsup:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

* I spoke with Jill Beam @ 214 670-8890 who is the special event coordinator for Dallas Parks & Recreation Dept. She stated that the pavilion is 15.00 an hour at a minimum of 4 hours, Special event fee is 110.00 with a 200.00 deposit, plus whatever the security is going to cost at 30.00 an hour. June Howard is the parks and maintance district management she would be the one who would decide where our cars would be parked on the grass basically one locations and where we would place the port John’ and she would meet with a committee on how many officers would be needed and the placement of car & bathroom for 300 or more people. She also indicated the office or Sgt Lee is new in the area and is very prudent with permits for this type of event that we had. So this is what I got from them concerning Flag Pole Hill. I believe we need to talk about this at the next ULA meeting Wednesday that way all are involved in the topic that took place this Sunday. 

and again we need to give Thanks Mr. Keller who was helpful in letting us continue the event at his location for the hoppers.
*


----------



## quazar (Sep 3, 2003)

hope to see everyone at the meeting tonight. the picnic was great. need to hook up with kellers for sunday afternoon cruising, make it a chill spot.


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by quazar_@Oct 20 2004, 10:23 AM
> *hope to see everyone at the meeting tonight. the picnic was great. need to hook up with kellers for sunday afternoon cruising, make it a chill spot.
> [snapback]2314838[/snapback]​*


GOOD IDEA!

The HWY Cafe is also open on Sunday's for football.

:thumbsup:


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Oct 20 2004, 11:48 AM
> *GOOD IDEA!
> 
> The HWY Cafe is also open on Sunday's for football.
> ...



*I think that would be a great Idea as well !!!! Techniques CC*


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

*TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB DALLAS CHAPTER REPRESENTING AND SUPPORTING THE ULA*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ttt for pics, scanning right now and getting ready to post.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## IV I's Fo LIFE (Sep 5, 2003)

WHAT TIME IS THE MEET UP AT KELLERS TODAT?


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2004, 10:09 PM
> *ttt for pics, scanning right now and getting ready to post.
> [snapback]2322910[/snapback]​*


bout damn time u lazy oaf. :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Oct 24 2004, 02:41 PM
> *bout damn time u lazy oaf. :0
> [snapback]2323914[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
posting up some more, got sleepy last night. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

la pinche jura :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

haha thats me in the INDIVIDUALS shirt........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Orale, I would have stuck around longer to hit up Keller's afterwards, but I had to get back home to Houston. 

Peace. Still have pics to develop from about 1 1/2 months ago from a Saturday night cruise & King of the Streets challenge where a g-body busted it's a-arm against a lincoln i believe.


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN (Jun 12, 2002)

What are you waiting for?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Oct 25 2004, 10:30 AM
> *What are you waiting for?
> [snapback]2326050[/snapback]​*


i mixed those rolls with about 20 other picture rolls. feria i guess.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Any setup pics from that Duece??


----------



## DON NUTTS (Mar 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2004, 04:55 PM
> *
> [snapback]2324222[/snapback]​*


WHERE WERE THESE TAKEN AT?


----------



## DON NUTTS (Mar 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2004, 04:55 PM
> *
> [snapback]2324222[/snapback]​*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DON NUTTS_@Oct 25 2004, 01:23 PM
> *WHERE WERE THESE TAKEN AT?
> [snapback]2326564[/snapback]​*


in the alley the night before the picnic behind jesse's place. he was testing the '62 out.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2004, 05:24 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2324309[/snapback]​*



NICE PICS. DJ LATIN , WILL BE THERE NEXT TIME !


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Oct 25 2004, 02:11 PM
> *NICE PICS. DJ LATIN , WILL BE THERE NEXT TIME !
> [snapback]2326710[/snapback]​*


no problem, let me know when the next gathering is.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice pics Latin.


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Oct 25 2004, 06:16 PM
> *Nice pics Latin.
> [snapback]2327387[/snapback]​*



Nice pics Latin.  

:thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Jun 15 2005, 06:29 PM~3277951
> *Cruisin' This Saturday night in Dallas
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/post-11020-1117748105.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> Joe's Burgers
> ...


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

bump


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey all Texas riders. Juice and Spokes is getting ready to hit the streets, let's all get behind these young vatos and buy a copy of this mag... Distrbution is going to be low keyed since this is a start up mag so don't be discouraged if you have to go out of your way to get a copy... I'm going to see about selling them at the bazaar where I sell the homies in Ft Worth. Any shops interested in carrying this mag hit them up for the details..  
ULA let's show Jimmy some love and get as many of us out there as possible..  
DON'T FORGET ABOUT THE ULA HOPTOBERFEST...........


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Sep 6 2005, 03:27 PM~3763635
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 25 2004, 03:25 PM~2327073
> *no problem, let me know when the next gathering is.
> *



* OCTOBER 16TH ,2005 ! * :thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*HOPE THIS DOESN'T HAPPEN AGAIN!* :uh:


----------



## Committee Boyz (Apr 6, 2005)

They can not do shit...we have p/w this time. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

we all have to be responseable with our own members and try to keep it were the law doesnt have to come out and make us leave yeah we have a permit .but if were doing something we aint supose to be doing than they might not give us one next year...its better to be safe than sorry......


----------



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Sep 22 2005, 03:01 PM~3866251
> *HOPE THIS DOESN'T HAPPEN AGAIN!  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah we got paper work and as long as security is there to handle those that don't want to follow the rules we won't have to worry about the police.

Police your club and the people you bring and let security handle those who can't or won't act right.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BalleronaBudget_@Sep 23 2005, 11:32 AM~3872152
> *Yeah we got paper work and as long as security is there to handle those that don't want to follow the rules we won't have to worry about the police.
> 
> Police your club and the people you bring and let security handle those who can't or won't act right.
> *


THATS THE TRUE IF YOU GOT PEOPLE THAT DONT KNOW HOW TO ACT TELL THEM TO STAY AT THE CRIB !


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Sep 23 2005, 05:13 PM~3874106
> *THATS THE TRUE IF YOU GOT PEOPLE THAT DONT KNOW HOW TO ACT TELL THEM TO STAY AT THE CRIB !
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS will be in the house representing with the ULA. Let's here from all the active ULA members..


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

DAMN HEARTBREAKER, YOU STILL A FREE AGENT ???


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Hey, when's the next ULA meeting?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Sep 22 2005, 02:37 PM~3866061
> * OCTOBER 16TH ,2005 !   :thumbsup:
> *


damn, i'll have to pass on this one since i just went this past weekend to Dallas. thanks though.


----------



## Committee Boyz (Apr 6, 2005)

Oct. 5th...... is the next ULA meeting....


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

man its just right around the corner


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 2 2005, 03:13 PM~3928249
> * DALLAS LOWRIDERS will be in the house representing with the ULA. Let's here from all the active ULA members..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AZTEKA 68 (Jun 30, 2005)

WE WILL BE THERE....


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

We will surely be in the house. I got the paperwork for the spot. 

:biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

ILL BE THERE ALL ALONE BUT ILL BE THERE :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## birdyluv101 (Dec 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Oct 5 2005, 10:34 AM~3946187
> *ILL BE THERE ALL ALONE BUT ILL BE THERE :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


YOUR NOT ALONE HOMIE. YOUR GONNA BE WITH US AND HOLD THE SPOT :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

G a r l a n d' s F I N E S T C a r C l u b 


will be present.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

VOLLEYBALL


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

V O L L E Y B A L L!


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by birdyluv101_@Oct 5 2005, 06:56 PM~3949677
> *YOUR NOT ALONE HOMIE. YOUR GONNA BE WITH US AND HOLD THE SPOT :biggrin:
> *


dam alright Shawn


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

YEA ILL HOPLD THE SPOT FOR U 2 ONLY LOL IN BEING FLYING SOLO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

WHO HAS THE KING OF THE STREET BELT :dunno:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 6 2005, 04:47 PM~3956210
> *WHO HAS THE KING OF THE STREET BELT :dunno:
> *


sup b were u been at


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

IM NOT SURE BUT I THINK THAT 63 FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS RIGHT OR NAH :biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

OH NAH I THINK BAD BOYZ GILBERT HAS IT


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TEXAS HUSTLE_@Oct 6 2005, 06:22 PM~3956350
> *sup b were u been at
> *


BEEN BUSY WITH WORK AND WITH FAMILY FROM GALVESTON DUE TO THE HURRICANE 
TRYING TO CATCH UP.b


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Oct 6 2005, 07:13 PM~3956674
> *OH NAH I THINK BAD BOYZ GILBERT HAS IT
> *


thanks


----------



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)

HOPPIN' Competition kicks-off at 3:00pm


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

WHOS HOPPIN WHAT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Bad Boyz - the guy with owns the Cutlass has it, who ever that maybe????..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey I was talking with Shadow at the LRM show in Vegas and he brought up playing horse shoes.. So if someone has horse shoes bring them, leave the handgranades at home, LOL,LOL...... :biggrin:


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 10 2005, 10:27 PM~3978813
> * Hey I was talking with Shadow at the LRM show in Vegas and he brought up playing horse shoes.. So if someone has horse shoes bring them, leave the handgranades at home, LOL,LOL...... :biggrin:
> *


That's a staple in the Majestix camp.


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING ALOT OF PEOPLE OUT THERE THIS IS THE END OF THE YEAR THING HOPEFULLY WE COULD GET A PICNIC IN FOR WINTER TIME ALSO :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I would like to see another picnic out in Ft Worth Trinity park.. Jesse, Areilio where you at on doing this before winter sets in???? :cheesy:


----------



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 10 2005, 11:59 PM~3979556
> * I would like to see another picnic out in Ft Worth Trinity park.. Jesse, Areilio where you at on doing this before winter sets in???? :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i feel the same way


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

IM DOWN WITH ANY EVENT THAT INCLUDES LOWRIDING N FAMILY IM DOWN FOR SURE :biggrin:


----------



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)

*Highway 75
Exit: Loop 12 / Northwest Highway
Go East on N.W. Hwy. 
3 Miles on the L/S*


----------



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## birdyluv101 (Dec 1, 2003)

SKATING CONTEST? EGG TOSS? TUG OF WAR? THIS IS GONNA BE LIKE FIELD DAY AT SCHOOL. DO WE GET RIBBONS TOO? IF WE WIN? YOU COULDNT COME UP WITH SOMETHING BETTER? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

what does the forecast look like for this weekend???


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by birdyluv101_@Oct 12 2005, 03:46 PM~3988068
> *SKATING CONTEST? EGG TOSS? TUG OF WAR? THIS IS GONNA BE LIKE FIELD DAY AT SCHOOL. DO WE GET RIBBONS TOO? IF WE WIN? YOU COULDNT COME UP WITH SOMETHING BETTER? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :dunno: I dont know what you are talking about :dunno: That shit sounds fun! I cant wait to go! It looks like my son is going to have a good time too...bouncers galor...shit I may just get in it too :biggrin: 

Afraid of a little compatition?


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S (Jul 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by birdyluv101_@Oct 12 2005, 02:46 PM~3988068
> *SKATING CONTEST? EGG TOSS? TUG OF WAR? THIS IS GONNA BE LIKE FIELD DAY AT SCHOOL. DO WE GET RIBBONS TOO? IF WE WIN? YOU COULDNT COME UP WITH SOMETHING BETTER? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




I guess nobody was listening when you were spitting out all those suggestions at the last ULA meeting. :scrutinize:


----------



## birdyluv101 (Dec 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S_@Oct 12 2005, 08:28 PM~3990350
> *I guess nobody was listening when you were spitting out all those suggestions at the last ULA meeting. :scrutinize:
> *


I GUESS THAT MEANS THESE ARE YOUR SUGGESTIONS? :rofl:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S (Jul 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by birdyluv101_@Oct 12 2005, 08:54 PM~3990472
> *I GUESS THAT MEANS THESE ARE YOUR SUGGESTIONS? :rofl:
> *




No what it means is everyone in the ULA has an equal say; attend a meeting if you want a say otherwise plan your picnic. :biggrin:


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Oct 12 2005, 06:16 PM~3989858
> *:0  :dunno:  I dont know what you are talking about  :dunno: That shit sounds fun!  I cant wait to go!  It looks like my son is going to have a good time too...bouncers galor...shit I may just get in it too  :biggrin:
> 
> Afraid of a little compatition?
> ...


I'm sorry I cant help it but I keep laughing at that 1st pic the 2nd guy in the red shirt with his mouth open.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

PULL BABY PULL!!..lol


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Oct 12 2005, 10:17 PM~3990629
> *I'm sorry I cant help it but I keep laughing at that 1st pic the 2nd guy in the red shirt with his mouth open.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> PULL BABY PULL!!..lol
> *


Dont worry...It seems that he has that affect on everyone...we all cant help but laugh at him :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Oct 12 2005, 10:26 PM~3991125
> *Dont worry...It seems that he has that affect on everyone...we all cant help but laugh at him  :biggrin:
> *


POOR BRIAN!


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 12 2005, 11:46 PM~3991804
> *POOR BRIAN!
> *


I'm not laughing AT him.just at the facial expression that was caught.....lol


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

just a couple of days left :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Hell yea it's just like a field day at skool except we ain't at skool and we can drink beer :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Tiny see ya at the picnic, Ill be by to sample some of your BBQ...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

I am pretty hyped up about sunday, ya'll too? we'll the goes out to all the people on here that are gonna be at HOPTOBER fest sunday, please feel free to come and say what's up! Allot of us have the same love for this, and I think we will all have a good time sunday. So if, you see me out there, holla. I'm sure I will have a camera in one hand and a Budweiser in the other. 

i'm in the ROYAL IMAGE shirt, of corse!
[attachmentid=311084]


By the way: WHAT TIME EVERYONE PLANING ON GETTING THERE?


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

HEY MAKE SURE U CHARGE UR BATTERIES BIRD :biggrin: IM ALSO LOOKING FORWARD TO THE EVENT ILL BE THERE SOLO RIDER BUT ILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Oct 14 2005, 01:24 AM~3998183
> *HEY MAKE SURE U CHARGE UR BATTERIES BIRD :biggrin: IM ALSO LOOKING FORWARD TO THE EVENT ILL BE THERE SOLO RIDER BUT ILL BE THERE :biggrin:
> *


calling out bird :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

NAHH NEVER U GOING DOG :biggrin:


----------



## blinkineyes (Jul 21, 2005)

i'm sure to come. Too bad i have no lowrider bc all i do is cruise.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 13 2005, 08:48 PM~3997067
> * Hell yea it's just like a field day at skool except we ain't at skool and we can drink beer :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Tiny see ya at the picnic, Ill be by to sample some of your BBQ...
> *



JOHN MAYBE NEXT TIME HOMIE , SUNDAY IS THE SAME DAY THAT MY MOMS PASSED AWAY A YEAR AGO SO I GOT TO GO AND PAY MY RESPECTS , I 'LL CATCH EVERYBODY NEXT TIME .


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Oct 14 2005, 08:08 PM~4003108
> *JOHN MAYBE NEXT TIME HOMIE , SUNDAY IS THE SAME DAY THAT MY MOMS PASSED AWAY A YEAR AGO SO I GOT TO GO AND PAY MY RESPECTS , I 'LL CATCH EVERYBODY NEXT TIME .
> *


I FEEL YA HOMIE :tears: :angel: 

12/28/91








AT LEAST ENJOY THE GAME!!!
GO COWBOYS!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

SPEAKING OF THE COWBOYS, I KNOW WITH ALL THE PEOPLE ROCKIN' THE FLAT PANELS IN THERE RIDES, PLEASE SOMEBODY TELL ME THEY GONNA HAVE THE GAME ON. I'LL HAVE A COLD BEER FOR YA.

HOLLA


GO COWBOYS!!!


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

Posted on Sat, Oct. 15, 2005 



R E L A T E D C O N T E N T 

Star-Telegram / Joyce Marshall 
A crowd gathers at Trinity Park in Fort Worth in August to watch people show off their cars. 


R E L A T E D L I N K S 
• Additional photos 




Getting down with their rides

By John Austin

Star-Telegram Staff Writer


There's a simple reason that lowriders spend thousands on custom wheels, paint jobs, sound systems and hydraulics that make their cars hop up and down the street.

"Pride," said Joe Garcia, owner of Low Joe's Hydraulics on East Belknap Street in Fort Worth. "People are proud of their rides."

Owners will have an opportunity to give the world a look at their rides on Sunday, when the United Lowriders Association holds Hoptoberfest at Flagpole Hill in Dallas.

"It's open to the public," said John Sabedra, an association member who lives in Arlington. "The only thing we ask is that you leave your attitudes at home."

As the name suggests, lowriders are vehicles that have been engineered to give them a ground-hugging profile.

They can scrape the pavement in some cases and often feature smaller-than-stock tires on wire wheels, and hydraulic kits that can raise and lower them dramatically.

Sabedra grew up in suburban Southern California near Whittier Boulevard in Los Angeles, a cruising mecca where enthusiasts began lowering cars as far back as the 1930s.

But the movement blossomed with the end of World War II, when the revved-up post-war economy began offering jobs, including many in the auto industry, to virtually anyone who wanted to work, according to Lowrider magazine.

For the first time, well-paying jobs were available for the area's Mexican-American population, according to Lowrider's online history of the movement.

Sabedra, 50, caught the bug as a teen and still dreams of getting another car like his first lowrider, a 1969 Chevy Malibu.

He remembers exactly what it cost: $ 1,450.60. These days, a clean '69 Malibu can bring $15,000, he said.

Like a lot of lowriders, who consider the 1939 Chevrolet the ultimate, Sabedra is still loyal to the brand.

He plans to take his lowrider, a customized 1969 Chevy Impala with a $3,000 pearl paint job and $20,000 worth of insurance, to the Hoptoberfest.

"This car goes all the way to the ground," because of its hydraulics, Sabedra said. "So you may see some sparks coming out of my car."

Garcia and his son and business partner, Freddy Garcia, are experts in helping enthusiasts like Sabedra turn their vehicles into rolling works of art, and their customer base testifies to lowriding's growing appeal: the pair are negotiating with a man in Russia who wants to turn his Lincoln Town Car into a lowrider.

The shop is filled with hydraulic pumps and chrome wheels.

The Garcias also have DVDs with titles like What Goes Up!!! Must Come Down!!! featuring cars that can leap several feet in the air with the help of hydraulics, and modified frames and suspensions.

Joe Garcia started lowriding in the early 1970s when he put bricks in the trunk of his car to lower it.

His son bought his own Chevy, a 1964 Impala, and began tweaking it when he was a teen-ager.

"It's about showboating," said Freddy Garcia, 28, a senior business major at the University of Texas at Arlington. "The whole thing of going slow is cause everybody can look at it."

Lowrider magazine links cruising and showboating to the paseo, still common in many small Mexican towns. By tradition, young, unmarried villagers walk around a central plaza, young women in one direction, men in the other.

Legend has it that automotive cruising "is merely an automotive extension of this ancient tradition practiced in Southern California long before it was ever a part of the United States," according to the magazine's lowriding history page.

Freddy Garcia and Sabedra said local police often make it tough for lowriders to cruise. That's why they look forward to opportunities like Hoptoberfest.

For them, it will be a family affair featuring food, fun and a who-knows-what-will-show-up assortment of lowriders.

"I've got a guy coming in this weekend that wants to do a school bus," said Freddy Garcia. "If you can dream it, you can do it. It's really a blank canvas."

IN THE KNOW

If you go -- low

• What: Hoptoberfest

• When: noon to 5:30 p.m., Sunday

• Where: Flagpole Hill, Buckner Boulevard and Northwest Highway, Dallas

• Cost: Free


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## da Low Joes Guys (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84BLU-ICEREGAL_@Oct 15 2005, 07:06 AM~4005206
> *Posted on Sat, Oct. 15, 2005
> 
> 
> ...


 for more pics go to:

http://www.dfw.com/multimedia/dfw/news/arc...ider/index.html

looking good guys we need more of this pos publicity.


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 15 2005, 12:14 AM~4004512
> *SPEAKING OF THE COWBOYS, I KNOW WITH ALL THE PEOPLE ROCKIN' THE FLAT PANELS IN THERE RIDES, PLEASE SOMEBODY TELL ME THEY GONNA HAVE THE GAME ON. I'LL HAVE A COLD BEER FOR YA.
> 
> HOLLA
> ...


you know we cant mis that game homie we will a have a tv to see the game yall welcome to see the game :biggrin: but please no giant fans.......................................unless ya want to get clowed on..... :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Oct 14 2005, 07:08 PM~4003108
> *JOHN MAYBE NEXT TIME HOMIE , SUNDAY IS THE SAME DAY THAT MY MOMS PASSED AWAY A YEAR AGO SO I GOT TO GO AND PAY MY RESPECTS , I 'LL CATCH EVERYBODY NEXT TIME .
> *


hey tiny sorry to hear about youre hefita bro.ill drink some bud s for you


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 15 2005, 12:10 AM~4004507
> *I FEEL YA HOMIE  :tears:  :angel:
> 
> 12/28/91
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Oct 15 2005, 08:35 AM~4005441
> *hey tiny sorry to hear about youre hefita bro.ill drink some bud s for you
> *


orale danny , see you next time homie . :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Oct 15 2005, 09:31 AM~4005435
> *you know we cant mis that game homie we will a have a tv  to see the game yall welcome to see the game :biggrin:  but please no giant fans.......................................unless ya want to get clowed on..... :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Tiny sorry about that. I know the feeling i've lost both my parents. Ther's alway next time Homie. We all know your down for the ULA...


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 15 2005, 01:59 PM~4006577
> *Tiny sorry about that. I know the feeling i've lost both my parents. Ther's alway next time Homie. We all know your down for the ULA...
> *


I MIGHT GO SEE MY MOMS REAL EARLY , AND HOPEFULLY I WILL MAKE IT OUT THERE , I REALLY DONT WANT TO MISS THIS EVENT !


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

OK TODAY IS THE DAY GONNA BE A NICE DAY TOO :biggrin:


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

pics?


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

PICNIC WAS GOOD EVEN THO AT THE LAST MINUTE MY CAR MESSED UP SHIT DAMN SHIT DAMN :biggrin:


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

I left before everything was over, I hope we all were responsible enough to clean up the park before we all left......

:0


----------



## birdyluv101 (Dec 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Oct 17 2005, 03:05 AM~4014255
> *PICNIC WAS GOOD EVEN THO AT THE LAST MINUTE MY CAR MESSED UP SHIT DAMN SHIT DAMN :biggrin:
> *


THATS FUCKIN BULLSHIT! YOUR CAR IS MESSING UP ALREADY ? YOU HAVENT EVEN DROVE IT YET ! DAMN SHAWN YOU GOT RIPPED OFF ! YOU SHOULD HAVE KEPT THE IMPALA! :0


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

*REAL GOOD PICNIC U.L.A. !* :thumbsup:


----------



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)

Post your pics here -------> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=211796


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

I WILL GIVE A FULL REPORT AFTER WORK BUT, FOR NOW
I WANT TO GIVE A BIG SHOUT OUT TO DANNYSNTY AND JOKERZ C.C FOR INVITING ME OVER TO WATCH THE COWBOYS GAME WITH THEM THEY WERE ALL REAL COOL, THANKS


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

SHUT UR ASS UP DOG LOL WERE WAS UR CAR DOG I SAW U IN A LIL HONDA LOL.......NAH MAN MY LINE FOR MY RIGHT REAR PUMP BUSTED FOO......N I BUILT THE SETUP UP BY MYSELF HOMIE BUT IT BE OUT SOON TRUST ME DOG NOTHING LIKE DOING UR OWN SHIT HUH....FUCK THAT IMPALA MAN IT NEEDED TOO MUCH WORK


----------



## birdyluv101 (Dec 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Oct 17 2005, 01:48 PM~4016773
> *SHUT UR ASS UP DOG LOL WERE WAS UR CAR DOG I SAW U IN A LIL HONDA LOL.......NAH MAN MY LINE FOR MY RIGHT REAR PUMP BUSTED FOO......N I BUILT THE SETUP UP BY MYSELF HOMIE BUT IT BE OUT SOON TRUST ME DOG NOTHING LIKE DOING UR OWN SHIT HUH....FUCK THAT IMPALA MAN IT NEEDED TOO MUCH WORK
> *


I KNOW.... YOU SHOULD HAVE KEPT THE 1ST IMPALA INSTEAD OF BUYING ONE ALREADY DONE UP. :0


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Oct 17 2005, 12:48 PM~4016773
> *SHUT UR ASS UP DOG LOL WERE WAS UR CAR DOG I SAW U IN A LIL HONDA LOL.......NAH MAN MY LINE FOR MY RIGHT REAR PUMP BUSTED FOO......N I BUILT THE SETUP UP BY MYSELF HOMIE BUT IT BE OUT SOON TRUST ME DOG NOTHING LIKE DOING UR OWN SHIT HUH....FUCK THAT IMPALA MAN IT NEEDED TOO MUCH WORK
> *


(edited) :biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

LOL SLOW DOWN COWBOY LOL ONE ALREADY FIXED UP NAH THE FIRST ONE I GOT TIRED OF IT N DIDNT FEEL LIKE DOING SHIT TO IT NOW I GOT THIS COUPE N IT NEEDED WORK IN IM DOING IT ON MY OWN NO SHOP IS HEY DOG U SHOULD BRING UR REGAL OUT FOO :0


----------



## Committee Boyz (Apr 6, 2005)

Big Shawn what happen to u yesterday?.......


----------



## birdyluv101 (Dec 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Oct 17 2005, 01:48 PM~4016773
> *SHUT UR ASS UP DOG LOL WERE WAS UR CAR DOG I SAW U IN A LIL HONDA LOL.......NAH MAN MY LINE FOR MY RIGHT REAR PUMP BUSTED FOO......N I BUILT THE SETUP UP BY MYSELF HOMIE BUT IT BE OUT SOON TRUST ME DOG NOTHING LIKE DOING UR OWN SHIT HUH....FUCK THAT IMPALA MAN IT NEEDED TOO MUCH WORK
> *


ILL DRIVE A FORD FESTIVA TO THAT FUCKER I DONT CARE IM NOT GONNA CALL EVERYONE OUT TELL PEOPLE THAT YOUR GONNA BUST OUT THEN DONT COME THROUGH. YOU TALKIN BOUT "CHARGE MY BATTERIES" . IF I CALL SOMEONE OUT IM GONNA BE THERE. NEXT YEAR IM CALLING OUT ALL THE FESTIVAS ON 10"S :biggrin: AND BET ILL BE THERE REPPIN :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

HEY SUP D MAN MY GIRL GOT TIRED N WANTED TO GO HOME SO WE JSUT BOUNCED DOG LOL BIRD U THE ONE THAT SAID YOULL HOP UP AGAINST ANYTHING I GOT HOMIE N I DONT THINK THAT HONDA HAD JUICE SO LOL MY SHIT MESSED UP IF U LIKE TO COME TO MY HOUSE U MORE THEN WELCOME HOMIE U SEE IT OUT FRONT N COME LOOK AT MY SETUP IF U LIKE TO SEE A REAL SETUP HOMIE LOL HEY DONT GET BUTT HURT DOG IM FUCKEN WITH U :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Oct 17 2005, 04:35 PM~4017716
> *Honda's are "gas savers", though!...ask Mr. A.... :roflmao:
> *


that ****** rolling a honda now?


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

SO DID ANYONE GET PICS IF SO POST THEM UP THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

I WANT TO SAY THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO CALLED AND WAS WILLING TO RUSH TO HELP OUT AND A SPECIAL THANKS TO JOHN CONCIDERING WHAT SORROW HE WAS FEELING WHAT JUST HAPPED TO HIS CAR ONE GOOD THING IS NOBODY GOT INJURED CARS CAN BE REPLACED LIVES CANT B  [attachmentid=316020][attachmentid=316021][attachmentid=316022]


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Oct 17 2005, 06:12 PM~4018729
> *SO DID ANYONE GET PICS IF SO POST THEM UP THANKS :biggrin:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=211796


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=211882


----------



## birdyluv101 (Dec 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 17 2005, 06:15 PM~4018752
> *I WANT TO SAY THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO CALLED AND WAS WILLING TO RUSH TO HELP OUT AND A SPECIAL THANKS TO JOHN CONCIDERING WHAT SORROW HE WAS FEELING WHAT JUST HAPPED TO HIS CAR ONE GOOD THING IS NOBODY GOT INJURED CARS CAN BE REPLACED LIVES CANT B  [attachmentid=316020][attachmentid=316021][attachmentid=316022]
> *


THATS THE REGAL YOU HAD AT YOUR SHOP? IT JUST HAPPEN THIS WEEKEND? WHAT HAPPEN?


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

THE COMEALONG BROKE


----------



## birdyluv101 (Dec 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Oct 17 2005, 04:55 PM~4018220
> *HEY SUP D MAN MY GIRL GOT TIRED N WANTED TO GO HOME SO WE JSUT BOUNCED DOG LOL BIRD U THE ONE THAT SAID YOULL HOP UP AGAINST ANYTHING I GOT HOMIE N I DONT THINK THAT HONDA HAD JUICE SO LOL MY SHIT MESSED UP IF U LIKE TO COME TO MY HOUSE U MORE THEN WELCOME HOMIE U SEE IT OUT FRONT N COME LOOK AT MY SETUP IF U LIKE TO SEE A REAL SETUP HOMIE LOL HEY DONT GET BUTT HURT DOG IM FUCKEN WITH U :0  :biggrin:
> *


IM JUST FUCKIN WITH YOU DOGGY DOGG DONT GET MAD :biggrin: WHY YOU CALL ME A LIL COWBOY? :roflmao: YOU BETTER CHECK YOUR SEXUALITY, ITS AS FRUITY AS THIS ALEZEA :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

damn....i was stuck in traffic for like 2 1/2 hours homie...hope everyone is ok....i only seen the car on a wrecker by the time i got by...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 17 2005, 06:15 PM~4018752
> *I WANT TO SAY THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO CALLED AND WAS WILLING TO RUSH TO HELP OUT AND A SPECIAL THANKS TO JOHN CONCIDERING WHAT SORROW HE WAS FEELING WHAT JUST HAPPED TO HIS CAR ONE GOOD THING IS NOBODY GOT INJURED CARS CAN BE REPLACED LIVES CANT B  [attachmentid=316020][attachmentid=316021][attachmentid=316022]
> *



GLAD TO HEAR NOBODY WAS HURT, STILL SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS.


----------



## birdyluv101 (Dec 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 17 2005, 06:25 PM~4018816
> *THE COMEALONG BROKE
> *


DAMN THAT SUCKS. BUILD IT BETTER NOW.


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

CAUSE U LVIE IN FT WORTH LOL IM FUCKEN WITH U TOO DOG GET UR SHIT READY DOG FOR NEXT YEAR MAN :0 :biggrin:


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 17 2005, 05:15 PM~4018752
> *I WANT TO SAY THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO CALLED AND WAS WILLING TO RUSH TO HELP OUT AND A SPECIAL THANKS TO JOHN CONCIDERING WHAT SORROW HE WAS FEELING WHAT JUST HAPPED TO HIS CAR ONE GOOD THING IS NOBODY GOT INJURED CARS CAN BE REPLACED LIVES CANT B  [attachmentid=316020][attachmentid=316021][attachmentid=316022]
> *


good to hear no one was injured......


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

:tears: San Diego, thx I need all the encouragement I can get even though it's covered by ins. It's hard, I've put a lot of love into this car, it's been hated by some but liked by most. It was old skool even left a car club over this car but shit that's my ride and I have it the way I wanted it... If it totaled I'll come back but this car was special, been through alot with it.. Shit got up I was at ULA Hoptober hit'n over 35 inches on a car that lays frame, like I said old skool scraper...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> Baller
> ****
> Posts: 516
> Joined: Dec 2003
> ...


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT UR RIDE JOHN I ACTUALLY STOPPED THE FIRST TIME WITH MARK N VICTOR WHEN U HAD CAUGHT THE PAVEMENT OVER THERE OF HAMPTON HOMIE I WAS LIKE SHIT THAT SUCKS MAN N U GOT IT BACK GOING SO IM SURE WITH THE HELP OF FELLOW CLUB MEMBERS N ALL YOULL GET IT BACK GOING HOMIE N AS FOR THE REGAL FUCK THE CAR HOMIE THANK GOD EVERYONE WAS OK....GOOD LUCK :biggrin:


----------



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)

HOPTOBERFEST PICS -------->http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=211882


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 17 2005, 11:54 AM~4016275
> *I WILL GIVE A FULL REPORT AFTER WORK BUT, FOR NOW
> I WANT TO GIVE A BIG SHOUT OUT TO DANNYSNTY AND JOKERZ C.C FOR INVITING ME OVER TO WATCH THE COWBOYS GAME WITH THEM THEY WERE ALL REAL COOL, THANKS
> *


no problem homie any time you know we cant miss the game :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> > Baller
> > ****
> > Posts: 516
> > Joined: Dec 2003
> ...


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 17 2005, 05:15 PM~4018752
> *I WANT TO SAY THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO CALLED AND WAS WILLING TO RUSH TO HELP OUT AND A SPECIAL THANKS TO JOHN CONCIDERING WHAT SORROW HE WAS FEELING WHAT JUST HAPPED TO HIS CAR ONE GOOD THING IS NOBODY GOT INJURED CARS CAN BE REPLACED LIVES CANT B  [attachmentid=316020][attachmentid=316021][attachmentid=316022]
> *


DAMN HOMIE , SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT THE ACCIDENT , BUT LIKE YOU SAID AT LEAST NOBODY GOT HURT IT COULD HAVE BEEN WORST ESPECIALLY ON A MAIN FREEWAY .


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

As I sit here reading all the comments I can't help but take pride in how we all care about what happens to one another, our passion to our cars truly crosses over to some great friendships... To B' glad all is well with you and everyone who was with you. I'm down but not out. The ins company called and there going to go take a look at it. The adjuster will either give Joe, JB the go ahead to start work or they'll total it..
Just wonder what everyone thinks, if they try and total it should I fight it and bring Homie Styln back or start a new project, just wondering..???  :dunno:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 18 2005, 06:49 PM~4026137
> * As I sit here reading all the comments I can't help but take pride in how we all care about what happens to one another, our passion to our cars truly crosses over to some great friendships... To B' glad all is well with you and everyone who was with you. I'm down but not out. The ins company called and there going to go take a look at it. The adjuster will either give Joe, JB the go ahead to start work or they'll total it..
> Just wonder what everyone thinks, if they try and total it should I fight it and bring Homie Styln back or start a new project, just wondering..???   :dunno:
> *


HEY JOHN IF THEY TOTAL IT MIGHT WANT TO SEE HOW MUCH THEY WILL SELL IT BACK TO YOU FOR MIGHT GET A SWEET DEAL PLUS CASH IN HAND B


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

HERES A COUPLE MORE PICS OF THE REGAL WE WILL HAVE IT BACK ON THE STREETS REAL SOON NO DAMAGE TO FRAME OR ENGINE NOTHING A $150 DOLLAR BODY AND SOME MANAUL LABOR CANT FIX B  [attachmentid=317524][attachmentid=317525][attachmentid=317527][attachmentid=317528]


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 18 2005, 05:49 PM~4026137
> * As I sit here reading all the comments I can't help but take pride in how we all care about what happens to one another, our passion to our cars truly crosses over to some great friendships... To B' glad all is well with you and everyone who was with you. I'm down but not out. The ins company called and there going to go take a look at it. The adjuster will either give Joe, JB the go ahead to start work or they'll total it..
> Just wonder what everyone thinks, if they try and total it should I fight it and bring Homie Styln back or start a new project, just wondering..???   :dunno:
> *


dont give up john like b"s said try to buy it back is the car that bad were they could total it......


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 18 2005, 06:49 PM~4026137
> * As I sit here reading all the comments I can't help but take pride in how we all care about what happens to one another, our passion to our cars truly crosses over to some great friendships... To B' glad all is well with you and everyone who was with you. I'm down but not out. The ins company called and there going to go take a look at it. The adjuster will either give Joe, JB the go ahead to start work or they'll total it..
> Just wonder what everyone thinks, if they try and total it should I fight it and bring Homie Styln back or start a new project, just wondering..???   :dunno:
> *



YOU SAID IT MEANT SOMETHING TO YOU. IF THAT IS THE CASE, KEEP IT! NOW, I HAVEN'T SEEN THE DAMAGE SO THAT WILL HAVE TO BE YOUR CALL. FIRE DAMAGE CAN BE A REAL PAIN DEPENDING ON HOW HOT THE FIRE GOT AND HOW FAR IT SPREAD. IT'S OLD SCHOOL DETROIT IRON AND STEEL IT'S GOTTA BE WORTH A SHOT.

TRY AND KEEP IT HOMIE, YOU'D BE SICK IF SOMEONE ELSE GOT IT AND FIXED IT AFTER IT WAS TOTALED. IT HAPPENS EVERYDAY MABYE NOT WITH A '69 IMPALA BUT, IT COULD.

I'M SORRY FOR WHAT HAPPENED HOMIE, TO YOU AND THE HOMIES AT B'S.


----------



## birdyluv101 (Dec 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 18 2005, 06:49 PM~4026137
> * As I sit here reading all the comments I can't help but take pride in how we all care about what happens to one another, our passion to our cars truly crosses over to some great friendships... To B' glad all is well with you and everyone who was with you. I'm down but not out. The ins company called and there going to go take a look at it. The adjuster will either give Joe, JB the go ahead to start work or they'll total it..
> Just wonder what everyone thinks, if they try and total it should I fight it and bring Homie Styln back or start a new project, just wondering..???   :dunno:
> *


PICS?


----------



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)

ULA MEETING TONIGHT
HWY CAFE - DALLAS, TEXAS
8:00 PM


*HOPTOBERFEST PICS ~~~~>* http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=211882


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

As a personal note: Anyone can attend a ULA meetings correct? From what i understand, anyone that is interested in the local lowriding community is welcome to come. I've been wanting to attend, but i have to affiliation with any club therefore i've been skeptical in attending. I've ALWAYS had lowriding in my blood, but have lived my dream building scale models or attending local shows. What is involved in attending the ULA meetings?....Thanks in advance for your help. See you guys tonight. I'll be the dude that looks completely lost.  

Oh, and props goes out to DJLATIN for all the flicks he's posted.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

:0 Hey did someone find a Sony Digital camera on one of the tables. It was in a Sony case. Uses floppy disks to hold pic's, if so let me know thx. I hope no one just burnt off with it? But if that's the case whom ever did it hope it serves you well. Oh it takes a special battery charger that has to be ordered through Sony. I reported it lost/stolen to Sony...


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 19 2005, 08:10 AM~4029522
> *As a personal note: Anyone can attend a ULA meetings correct? From what i understand, anyone that is interested in the local lowriding community is welcome to come. I've been wanting to attend, but i have to affiliation with any club therefore i've been skeptical in attending. I've ALWAYS had lowriding in my blood, but have lived my dream building scale models or attending local shows. What is involved in attending the ULA meetings?....Thanks in advance for your help. See you guys tonight. I'll be the dude that looks completely lost.
> 
> Oh, and props goes out to DJLATIN for all the flicks he's posted.
> *


dont feel lost homie we have solo riders that are part of the ula its good to see that you are making an effort to check it out :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Oct 19 2005, 10:32 AM~4030011
> *dont feel lost homie we have solo riders that are part of the ula its good to see that you are making an effort to check it out :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks bro.


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Oct 19 2005, 09:32 AM~4030011
> *dont feel lost homie we have solo riders that are part of the ula its good to see that you are making an effort to check it out :thumbsup:
> *


 Simon homie, you dont have to be in a car club.


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 19 2005, 10:10 AM~4029522
> *As a personal note: Anyone can attend a ULA meetings correct? From what i understand, anyone that is interested in the local lowriding community is welcome to come. I've been wanting to attend, but i have to affiliation with any club therefore i've been skeptical in attending. I've ALWAYS had lowriding in my blood, but have lived my dream building scale models or attending local shows. What is involved in attending the ULA meetings?....Thanks in advance for your help. See you guys tonight. I'll be the dude that looks completely lost.
> 
> Oh, and props goes out to DJLATIN for all the flicks he's posted.
> *



When I first heard about the ULA, I was skeptical as well, but after going I feel right at home.

Everybody starts out quiet, but just come and get in where you fit in homeboy....

The ULA is a good group of people.....

:thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Homie when I first came to the ULA is was to see what was going on in the lowriding community and sell homies.. I'm now the spokes person, memeber in the Dallas Lowrider and active in the lowriding community. It's up to each person to decide what they want to do and how involved thay want to be. In-action though leads to no action. so come to the meetings and make some new freinds and contacts, this is the lowriders version of the country club. Deals and friends are made on the course, our course is the Hwy Cafe...  John - ULA spokes person :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Everyone here's a couple of pic's of Leonard President of the Techniques. Keep Leonard and his family in your prayer so that Leonard returns home safley to his family and friends. This has been a hard for for them..Leonard was always at the ULA meeting...
[attachmentid=323261]
[attachmentid=323265]


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

In case your wondering Leonard's the short one on the left.., LOL,LOL..... :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 23 2005, 12:22 PM~4055149
> *Everyone here's a couple of pic's of Leonard President of the Techniques. Keep Leonard and his family in your prayer so that Leonard returns home safley to his family and friends. This has been a hard for for them..Leonard was always at the ULA meeting...
> [attachmentid=323261]
> [attachmentid=323265]
> *



A PRAYER HAS BEEN SAID.

WE NEED OUR BOYS HOME AS SOON AS POSSIBLE


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 23 2005, 01:22 PM~4055149
> *Everyone here's a couple of pic's of Leonard President of the Techniques. Keep Leonard and his family in your prayer so that Leonard returns home safley to his family and friends. This has been a hard for for them..Leonard was always at the ULA meeting...
> [attachmentid=323261]
> [attachmentid=323265]
> *


Leonard is a cool guy! i understand how his family is feeling, I have a few close cousins now serving over there as well.

Keep your spirits up, you will be home soon Leonard!


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 23 2005, 11:22 AM~4055149
> *Everyone here's a couple of pic's of Leonard President of the Techniques. Keep Leonard and his family in your prayer so that Leonard returns home safley to his family and friends. This has been a hard for for them..Leonard was always at the ULA meeting...
> [attachmentid=323261]
> [attachmentid=323265]
> *


I saw his pic in the mag.... :thumbsup: 

will keep him in my prayers......


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

I was just about to say the same thing. There is a pic of Leonard in Decembers LRM on page 18


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 23 2005, 11:22 AM~4055149
> *Everyone here's a couple of pic's of Leonard President of the Techniques. Keep Leonard and his family in your prayer so that Leonard returns home safley to his family and friends. This has been a hard for for them..Leonard was always at the ULA meeting...
> [attachmentid=323261]
> [attachmentid=323265]
> *


WE WILL KEEP LEONARD IN OUR PRAYERS , HOPE HE GETS BACK TO HIS FAMILY REAL SOON .


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

Dios este con ellos.. come back home and safe..


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

Thank You All For keeping Leonard, in your hart's and prayer's
We miss him, and Have feith he will be home with us soon......

Has anyone seen the Decmber LRM mabe page 18 
There's something kool there....... :biggrin: 

Thank You All


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 24 2005, 10:39 AM~4060319
> *Thank You All For keeping Leonard,  in your hart's and prayer's
> We miss him, and Have feith he will be home with us soon......
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Oct 25 2005, 06:48 PM~4070656
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


l


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Oct 25 2005, 06:48 PM~4070656
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



THATS TIGHT , LEONARD REPRESENTING TECHNIQUES ALL THE WAY FROM IRAQ ! :thumbsup:


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

[attachmentid=323261]



Stay up and be safe Leonard.

I like the pic with the Iraqi national guard. Notice Leonard has his finger real close to the trigger in case homeboy starts trippin.


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

I like the pic with the Iraqi national guard. Notice Leonard has his finger real close to the trigger in case homeboy starts trippin.
[/quote]
Pointing right at his knee cap :0


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> I like the pic with the Iraqi national guard. Notice Leonard has his finger real close to the trigger in case homeboy starts trippin.


Pointing right at his knee cap :0
[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@Oct 26 2005, 06:19 AM~4073595
> *[attachmentid=323261]
> Stay up and be safe Leonard.
> 
> ...


 He will be here in November! And we gona party,so if you guys want to join us,you guys more then welcome.
Also "notice the diffrence in equipment from US and Iraq


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

hey i dont know him personally but much respect to homeboy way to rep the good ol U S of A BABY :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Leonard is back in the states. He's now at Camp Le Juen North Carolina :0


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 6 2006, 07:17 PM~4990249
> *Leonard is back in the states. He's now at Camp Le Juen North Carolina :0
> *



*Thank Homie Styln for the props.. Dam it's good to be back stateside in NC almost home !!!*

:worship: when I got off the plane... Yeah Baby


----------

